# بناء البلوك



## architect one (5 يوليو 2008)

أ- لا تستعمل أحجار البلوك في البناء قبل انقضاء 20 يوما على صنعها. 
ب- رش البلوك بالماء قبل التركيب مباشرة وكذلك الأرضية التي سيبنى عليها المدماك الأول وتنظف أثناء ذلك من الأوساخ وقطع البيتون العالقة .
ت- تستخدم في البناء المونة الإسمنتية بعيار لا يقل عن (250 ) كغ إسمنت/م3 من الرمل .
ث- يمنع جبل كمية كبيرة من المونة الإسمنتية تستهلك خلال أكثر من نصف ساعة من لحظة إضافة الماء للخلطة . 
ج- يتم شد خيط من الكتان أو النايلون مابين الوجهين الخارجيين للبلوكتين ويجب أن يلامس الخيط وجهي البلوكتين الخارجيين على كامل طول كل وجه وتوضع البلوكات على طبقة المونة وترص عليها جيدا بشكل يجعل المونة تخرج من طرفي الجدار ومن الفواصل , وتملأ الفواصل جيدا ويترك وجه المونة داخلا عن مستوى وجه البلوك لتأمين تماسك ورقة الاسمنت عليه فيما بعد ذلك يجري التأكد من شاقولية وأفقية البلوكة بواسطة ميزان الزئبق كما يتم التأكد من صحة الزاوية التي تشكلها هذه البلوكة مع وجه العمود باستعمال الزاوية القائمة . 
ح- يجب أن يكون بناء البلوك بمداميك أفقية صحيحة ومتوازية , وشاقولية متناوبة وبشكل تكون معه سماكة المونة متساوية في جميع المناطق ( حوالي 1.5سم ) كما يجب أن يكون وجها الجدار شاقوليين دون بروز أو نتوء يتجاوز 3ملم ويتم ذلك باستعمال البلبل ويجب أن يكون التباعد بين اللصقة في المدماك الأول واللصقة في المدماك الثاني أكبر من 10سم ( نصف بلوكة ) .
خ- يحظر استخدام المونة المتساقطة على الأرض أثناء البناء كما يحظر استخدام المونة المأخوذة من المداميك حين نزع بعض البلوكات بغية التعديل .
د- عند تقاطع جدارين من البلوك يتم تشبيك البناء عند الزاوية .
ذ- عند تقاطع جدار بلوك مع جدار بيتوني أو عمود أو جسر يفضل أن يكون سطح البيتون خشنا ويرش بالماء جيدا قبل البناء ويجب تدكيك المونة بحيث تملأ الفراغ تماما لتأمين التلاحم الجيد مع عناصر البيتون المجاورة من عضائد وجسور ويجب أن يبتعد حرف البلوكة عن العمود بمقدار 1.5سم وكذلك استعمال شبك دجاج في أماكن تلاقي البلوك مع البيتون المسلح .
ر- إن جدران البلوك التي ستبقى ظاهرة بدون توريق تعطى العناية الأكبر في عملية البناء وتكحيلها بمونة الاسمنت العادي مع اختيار البلوك المتجانس الشكل .
ز- ترش الجدران بالماء لإبقائها مبلولة بعد أسبوع من بنائها .
س- عدم استعمال البلوك ذو المقاطع المتشققة والمشوهة وقطع البلوك المكسورة .
ملاحظة هامة :
بعض التوصيات السابقة لتحاشي ظهور التشققات في المستقبل .
وتفضلوا بقبول فائق الإحترام والتقدير .


----------



## مهندس صفاء (25 مايو 2009)

تسلم عالمعلومات القيمة مشكور


----------



## smoke7585 (22 أبريل 2011)

مشكور يا باشا ع المعلومات


----------



## architect one (30 سبتمبر 2011)

المهندس صفاء و smoke بارك الله بكما وشكراً لمروركما .


----------

